# How Old Are Your TVs?



## fmdog44 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a Philips that is 8 years old and still ticking but I wonder what is the average life expectancy of today's TVs?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2019)

Bought a  Vizio flat screen TV for the bedroom  a couple years ago,  but fully expect it to die before  the 52" Sony in the living room that is about 15 years old.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2019)

Maybe 3 years. I only have one.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2019)

We have recently upgraded, so they aren't very old.  We did have a 50" Sony in the den that was at least 12-13 years old and working fine.   We gave it to our niece and it's still humming along.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a small inexpensive *element *brand flat screen that I purchased on closeout from Walmart, when it goes it goes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

We only have one TV..... I think it's about 5 years old!!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 6, 2019)

Our TV's are Ancient!  We have an old Sanyo 21" CRT that we bought 20+ years ago, when we still lived in the city.  It still works, and my wife keeps it in her sewing/hobby room.  Our main TV is a Panasonic 46" plasma that we bought well over 15 years ago....and it's still working good.  What amazes me is the price drop on TV's over the past decade....I could probably buy 4 new 46" TV's for what we paid in 2004.


----------



## charry (Jul 6, 2019)

my tv is a year old ,  and the remote s terrible, have you ever known one,that you  have  to screw  the batteries in....... just thinking now , which window to throw it out of ....grrrrrr


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2019)

Ours is one month old
It's an LG...due to the reviews and ratings
Bought it right after moving from the cabin into town

It better last awhile


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 6, 2019)

The new digital TVs should last a long time.  Which is a good thing since most are virtually unrepairable.

Charry --  Have you looked into getting a universal remote?  I have seen remotes that require a tiny phillips screwdriver to open

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

charry said:


> my tv is a year old ,  and the remote s terrible, have you ever known one,that you  have  to screw  the batteries in....... just thinking now , which window to throw it out of ....grrrrrr


WTH?.... what make is that?


----------



## wvnewbie (Jul 6, 2019)

What TV?  None.  Over three years now and I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone know you can calibrate your TV or have it calibrated by a professional? I just read about it a few hour ago. I had my 8 year old Philips go black on me last night and it turns out it was a glitch in the Direct TV remote. So it got me to reading about TVs. One thing I read that may b helpful is different mfgs. have different names for the same thing. Black Level is Brightness Control. White Level is Contrast or Picture.  Sharpness is Detail.  Color Saturation is Color or Chroma. Tint is Hue.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 6, 2019)

charry said:


> my tv is a year old ,  and the remote s terrible, have you ever known one,that you  have  to screw  the batteries in....... just thinking now , which window to throw it out of ....grrrrrr


Charry, I have to know what type of batteries are these.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2019)

One 42" flat screen in living room.  Bought it 4 yrs ago...got the extended in-home warranty which I've used once.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a 3 y.o. Samsung 48" in the livingroom that I got as a birthday present.  Have an Insignia 40" in the bedroom that I won in a raffle at the car shop.  I only use the living room tv although the other one works fine too.  I have no idea how long these flat screens last.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 6, 2019)

*None more than five years old now.All flat screen.Had an old analogue one that lasted 24 years.*


----------



## win231 (Jul 7, 2019)

It's time for me to buy a new TV.  Mine is black & white, has no remote & the picture only works when I stand in a certain spot in the room, holding a coat hanger.  And most of the time, the picture is an Indian.

Well....OK, that's not really true.  It's a Sony Bravia that I got 10 years ago.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

13 years old.
we want get one of those thin plasma TVs. Ever seen them? They look pretty high tech to me.


----------



## charry (Jul 7, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Charry, I have to know what type of batteries are these.


2 3AAA s


----------



## charry (Jul 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> WTH?.... what make is that?




Finlux holly


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

I've not heard of that make Charry, so I looked it up... pretty bad reviews unfortunately!!  Not surprised tho' after hearing about the battery section..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have a Phillips 20 inch TV I bought at Sam's Club about 7 yrs ago


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2019)

This is an interesting question because these days, nothing is intended to last long, so the quality tends to be poor. I have three digital tvs plus an old analogue one which I keep because it plays videos. They all seem rather 'tacky', and not built to last. The large one in my lounge is about 6 years old...the others are about 3 years. One is being used as a computer monitor because the picture quality is poor.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 8, 2019)

Booted TV out the door five years ago.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Booted TV out the door five years ago.


id be too sad to lose mine. hate to be stuck watching sports on a laptop computer.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 9, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> id be too sad to lose mine. hate to be stuck watching sports on a laptop computer.



I would hate to watch TV through my computer also. I sit at the computer long enough without adding my TV time to it too. My TVS are 8 & 6 years old.


----------



## toffee (Jul 9, 2019)

we have   60 INCH- curved Samsung  lovely pic -best buy yet !!


----------



## Manatee (Jul 11, 2019)

Our Samsung is about 6 or 7 years old.  I am thinking about a new one a bit bigger.
There was an old 27" tube type here when we moved in.  It was a chore to get rid of it.
I bought a jumbo size remote at Harbor Freight, not expensive.


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

Brand spanking new! Thank you insurance!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 11, 2019)

tvs are the same status as our pets?


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a SONY that has a sticker on the back that says it was made in 1992. Now I need a DTA converter to watch the cable signal.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 28, 2019)

My lady friend has 6 old TVs in the basement + 4 old ones upstairs + 1 flat screen in bedroom.  Plus my 4 flatscreen TVs. 15 total.  Newest is 4 or 5 years old.  My smallest one is 14 years old


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a Samsung Smart TV that is about 8 years old.  Serving me well. It will be a bit before I want or need to replace it.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 28, 2019)

I used the same one for fifteen years and only got rid of it when everything went digital.  My current is a year old because I wanted Roku.   I've hardly ever watched TV through the years.  Never had cable.  But now with internet TV, I do like streaming movies, documentaries and some sports.


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 28, 2019)

We don't have a TV. Gave up cable years ago.
Netflix and Amazon Prime on the computers. Hubby also has set up his to get the local TV stations. When we wanted to watch Game of Thrones we got HBO for 2 weeks free then paid for 1 month through Amazon Prime.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

It's over 11 years old. So far, so good, though I'm keeping fingers crossed as I say it.


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

I only have 19 inch CRTs. Now I need to rent a DTA converter ($15 a month) from the cable company to get reception.


----------



## toffee (Jul 29, 2019)

love my newish tv 2years old --curved 60inch plasma -brill for movies ……...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2019)

My LCD 55 inch is two years old. My Vizio is about 6-7 years old.. My camper tv, a smart Samsung 28 inch is three years old.  The other one was ruined in a lightning storm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2019)

debodun said:


> I only have 19 inch CRTs. Now I need to rent a DTA converter ($15 a month) from the cable company to get reception.


I finally pitched my old CRT and bought a flat-screen TV when my converter box failed.

These days you can get a decent flat screen for less than $100.00 and save yourself the $15.00/month.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-...MIy8SPyuza4wIVA5-fCh241wEuEAQYAiABEgK5FfD_BwE


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> My lady friend has 6 old TVs in the basement + 4 old ones upstairs + 1 flat screen in bedroom.  Plus my 4 flatscreen TVs. 15 total.  Newest is 4 or 5 years old.  My smallest one is 14 years old


Watch much TV?


----------

